# Popular cutting board design



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

FINALLY caught up with the holiday requests and with trying to make some extra cash since I got laid off. Cutting boards seem to be a popular item for the holidays. So I made up another couple dozen or so, along with another 3 dozen 3 1/2" and 4" coasters. Sold the coasters in sets of 4 and 6. The random design boards were popular, only because I think they were the least expensive. Followed by intricate pattern boards and of course my favorite are the 3D boards which coast considerably more due to time and effort.
The coasters sold for 12 to 20 bucks a set and the boards went for 60 to 250 ea.. The real surprise and the purpose of this thread was the cutting board design pictured below. I couldn't make these fast enough. I got the cutting board template from Bell Forest products on because it was cheap enough and saved me the bother of making one. They do offer a kit that comes with a paper template which in hindsight I wish I had gotten. The MDF template they off is made of 1/4" MDF. Worked well enough, but I preferre to work with 1/2-3/4" templates. 
Anyhooooooo 3 pieces of relatively short pieces of wood (3" x 24" x 3/4"), a simple glue up and you're half way there. Set up the template and cut out the board. I think what made these so popular was the inserts. I used several designs with different type of contrasting woods. By far the quilted big leaf maple insert was the most popular. Then again, different designs for the center. 
The finish schedule was quite simple as well, Sanded down to 320 then 3 coats of food grade mineral oil and a final coat with a food grade mineral oil/bees wax mix. 
I think I did 8 of these in total. Everyone was sold and each was said to be heading for the kitchen wall more of a decoration then a utensil. The nice thing is that you can keep the design side facing out on the wall and 'use' the back side for what it was made for. 
You guys who do alot of work for sale, it might well be worth a look. just sayin'....

I threw in a couple of other pics of boards, just as a filler. I really didn't have alot of time to take alot of pictures.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is really impressive work Bill ,they look stunning


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful work Bill but I'm sorry to hear you've been laid off. I hope it's not too lengthy.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That '3-dimensional' lattice is _spectacular_, Bill! *Awe*


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are all amazing, and the 3D piece is really great!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That is great work,Bill. Sorry to hear about the layoff, but it did give you some shop time. All those designs are really nice and you did a good job on them too, I can see why they sold well.
I have noticed that recently the trend is for cutting boards with a long handle on them. 
Just saying.
Herb


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

That 3D lattice really jumps out for me. Great.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Bill, you are above my pay grade...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is great work,Bill. Sorry to hear about the layoff, but it did give you some shop time. All those designs are really nice and you did a good job on them too, I can see why they sold well.
> I have noticed that recently the trend is for cutting boards with a long handle on them.
> Just saying.
> Herb


I thought the ones with a handle were for getting a pizza out of the oven.

They are all well made and look nice.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Getting a Grip*



hawkeye10 said:


> I thought the ones with a handle were for getting a pizza out of the oven.




They used to be used for controlling the rug rats.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> hawkeye10 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the ones with a handle were for getting a pizza out of the oven.
> ...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> hawkeye10 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the ones with a handle were for getting a pizza out of the oven.
> ...


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazing job


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Bill you sure do make some interesting and beautiful boards


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice work, Bill, very nice! I love the 3D boards, gotta' try one of those some day. Glad they all sold, too. Have you started a new batch?

David


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Brilliant work Bill.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice work, Bill. I like the 3D one too.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Very well done, the lattice board really pops. Appreciate the note to Bell Forest products as well, a new one for me.

On reviewing the lumberjacks forum for 3d cutting boards I came across a website for designing the same:

Designer-board.firebaseapp.com

I have yet to work throughout but on the first pass it appears to have merit.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Beautiful work Bill but I'm sorry to hear you've been laid off. I hope it's not too lengthy.



welp, if you call permanent lengthy, then yep, its gonna be a lengthy one....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is great work,Bill. Sorry to hear about the layoff, but it did give you some shop time. All those designs are really nice and you did a good job on them too, I can see why they sold well.
> I have noticed that recently the trend is for cutting boards with a long handle on them.
> Just saying.
> Herb


Thank ya Herb!!!

not much shop time actually, more time remodeling the bathroom and one of the bedrooms and perhaps a new floor in the basement and shop. All depends on how long it takes to find another job....all indications are, its not gonna be long enough


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

difalkner said:


> Very nice work, Bill, very nice! I love the 3D boards, gotta' try one of those some day. Glad they all sold, too. Have you started a new batch?
> 
> David


nope,nope on a new batch!. taking care of some remodeling work that I've put off, then I've actually got two medicine cabinets and one kitchen cabinet to make. One thing i've considered is putting together 6 or so keepsake boxes of various designs and put them out there just to see if the wife can sell them as well. LOLOL. I make em, she sells em. Thats the only rule and so far, its worked out very well. I think she may have missed her calling in life. Should have gotten into real estate


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who commented on the boards. Your kind words and comments are always very encouraging and much appreciated.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well deserved too, Bill. Sorry about the layoff,always hate to hear that word. good luck,hope you find something soon.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Bill..sorry to hear about the layoff...truly hope you pick something up soon...

The boards are beautiful...the lattice one really catches the eye...congrats on the sales...love your "divide and conquer" approach...


----------



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

Bill love your boards esp the 3D ones. You've done a brilliant job.
Sorry to hear of the work situation. Hope things turn soon.
I've had a look at the Bell Forest site and cannot sight any templates? Wondering if you or any of the readers can point me to where to learn how to make these gems......


Cheers


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

@Larkan

Thank you Kerry, appreciate the kind words ..

Here is a link to the cutting board packages at Bell Forest. The template alone is the 3rd item listed in the order section..

https://www.bellforestproducts.com/exotic-lumber-projects/paddle-cutting-board-package/


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

TwoSkies57 said:


> @Larkan
> 
> Thank you Kerry, appreciate the kind words ..
> 
> ...


Great link, Bill. Thanks for sharing


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Bill.
All of them are beautiful but the one at picture 3 I like the most.


----------

